# Group buy boardwax (Germany/EU) from Dave (USA)



## Matus (Apr 20, 2017)

First of all - Dave - I hope this is the right place to put this thread. If not please move it where appropriate

*****************

OK, here it is. Dave is offering board butter in larger quantities (please see his original *thread* for all the relevant details). 

What I can offer to German (or other EU members, though I guess the price of shipping within EU needs to be checked) is:

to collect names & addresses of those interested
order it all from Dave
pick it up at the local customs
Send it to you guys

You need to observe following:

the shipping price US-> DE will be split evenly based on the quantity you ordered
there will be TAX of either 19% (VAT) or 27% (VAT + Duty fees) on the TOTAL price (including shipping)
There will be shipping const within Germany (4.5 Euro) / EU (9 Euro) for a non insured package of up to 2kg (or local pickup in Aalen)

If you are interested please answer here how many large (16 oz, netto) or small (8 oz, netto) jars do you want.

So - let's see whether there is enough interest to make this happen


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2017)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## zetieum (Apr 20, 2017)

I am enventualy up to one big one. Though, I would need to know the final cost to decide.


----------



## Matus (Apr 20, 2017)

Of course. Once I have an idea on how many bottles are in question I can figure up with Dave the shipping cost and give you guys a better price estimate.


----------



## Panamapeet (Apr 20, 2017)

Same for me, would like a big bottle depending on price and shipping to the Netherlands


----------



## zoze (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Matus, I'd be interested in a large jar. If zetieum decides to be in, you could ship those together.
Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## Bolek (Apr 21, 2017)

zetieum said:


> I am enventualy up to one big one. Though, I would need to know the final cost to decide.



+1


----------



## Matus (Apr 27, 2017)

OK guys. The situation is the following. The shipping is going to be about $60 for 5 large jars, so the price per jar including shipping is $17+$12 = $29. Depending how it will be declared the price could rise (because of VAT and customs fees) up to $37 per jar. At that price the product is at my home, but not at your door, so a few more  will be needed to ship it within DE.

Please let me know whether you are interested so that I know whether this order is going to happen.


----------



## Panamapeet (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm in, assuming you can ship to the Netherlands (against payment of fees of course). We might try to put a lower declared customs value to reduce vat and import duties, has worked for me in the past .


----------



## Matus (Apr 28, 2017)

Spipet said:


> I'm in, assuming you can ship to the Netherlands (against payment of fees of course). We might try to put a lower declared customs value to reduce vat and import duties, has worked for me in the past .



Great  Yes, the declaring at lower value can be done and it helps (I naver payed a tax on anything from Watanabe or TruGrit), but I do not ask a seller to do that as they do it at their own risk and I do not want to get anyone in trouble. Once the package arrives to DE there will of course be no more VAT involved when shipping it within EU (unless there is a 'Netxit' in the making  )


----------



## Panamapeet (Apr 28, 2017)

Matus said:


> Great  Yes, the declaring at lower value can be done and it helps (I naver payed a tax on anything from Watanabe or TruGrit), but I do not ask a seller to do that as they do it at their own risk and I do not want to get anyone in trouble. Once the package arrives to DE there will of course be no more VAT involved when shipping it within EU (unless there is a 'Netxit' in the making  )



We will always stick together with our German friends, so no worries there .


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 28, 2017)

Euro folks, we have a problem. 

I had more orders than expected and I've run out of everything while making the orders I already have. Unless you folks can make a large order (where I can re-order materials in bulk) I won't be able to accommodate this group buy. Actually, even if you do make a large order, I wouldn't be able to fulfill it straight away as getting the beeswax has now become a problem as the source I've always used is now 1.5 hrs away from us. They're Amish, they don't ship.

So maybe it's best that we hold off on this for the time being?

I'm very sorry to everyone who has shown interest and to Matus especially for his help to put this group buy together.


----------



## Matus (Apr 28, 2017)

Dave, no problem. I am glad to got so many orders. Let's postpone this group order once the next round will be possible.


----------



## zoze (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi Dave,

no worries, like Matus said.


----------



## mark76 (May 5, 2017)

That's a pity. I'll probably be in in the next batch.


----------

